# C 360 canister filter?????



## mikem5000 (Jun 5, 2014)

I have a 360 canister filter and need to know if I can eliminate the carbon in the filter.

The filter stocks as follows:
Bottom filter is 2 coarse black pads
next tray up is carbon bags
next tray up is Bio balls
next tray up is Ceramic rings with a polishing pad on top of them with a securing plate over that then the top is added.

Question is what else can I use besides the carbon and also does the setup seem right having the carbon below the bio balls and ceramic rings?


Can't I replace the carbon with pillow stuffing? also can't I use the stuffing over the balls and rings? 

Thank you for your help in advance.


----------



## mikem5000 (Jun 5, 2014)

really ....No one?


----------



## Elliott225 (Jan 9, 2014)

Why do you want to eliminate the carbon??


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

you can replace the carbon with more ceramic rings or bioballs..but keep some carbon on hand for use after medicating the tank or removing any staining of the water...


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

You can lose the carbon, sure, but when you do use it, put it before the rings.


----------



## mikem5000 (Jun 5, 2014)

TheOldSalt said:


> You can lose the carbon, sure, but when you do use it, put it before the rings.


Still confused ......So it will go in the bottom 2nd tray and filter before the water gets to the rings and balls right?


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

The idea is to keep the rings from getting clogged up, so the water should be filtered as thoroughly as possible before it reaches them.


----------



## mikem5000 (Jun 5, 2014)

TheOldSalt said:


> The idea is to keep the rings from getting clogged up, so the water should be filtered as thoroughly as possible before it reaches them.


Gotcha .....now I have more fiters but have the ch below the rings


----------



## mikem5000 (Jun 5, 2014)

Thanks for all the help guys. I got the answers I needed and now I have the tank I was looking for. Here is before:









Now as of today, its looking great!


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

glad to see your situation is straightened out..


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Hey, now, that's quite an improvement!


----------

